# Laker Trout



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

fished today went 15 on 10 in with 2 of them being Lake Trout .


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Great looking fish, I got skunked at rock

Sent from my E6790TM using Tapatalk


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Nice, good day to be out.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Were you at Connie? Nice Lakers.


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

KTkiff said:


> Were you at Connie? Nice Lakers.


Yes


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Congrats, I hope the Lake trout stocking takes hold. Those are a fun fish.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

wondering where all the lake shiners are yet? between the chrome eyes and lakers.....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The shiners were so thick in the V you couldn't even cast for about a month or two. It was insane


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Lake trout are taking over Lake Michigan and no one wants them. They dont fight, they eat off the bottom and are full of PCBs. Drag a spoon deep on the south end of Lake Michigan and you automatically get a limit.....they are out competeing the King Salmon- for now the cohos and steelhead dont seem to be much affected by the slime rockets.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

A lot of shiners in the Chagrin. Even as far south as the polo fields.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

zimmerj said:


> A lot of shiners in the Chagrin. Even as far south as the polo fields.


Wow, thabks for that post. I didnt know they ran that far


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

lol the shiners comment was more for the perch guys whining all summer that we had none.


----------

